# Wheel paint between the beads?



## LouCabra (Jul 20, 2015)

I’m about to start painting my Rally IIs. I’ve ordered the paint kit for Ames. When I got them sandblasted they sprayed on a grey primer. For the back side of the wheels I’m spraying a grey Valspar anti rust armor over the primer. It’s exactly the same color as the primer. Do I also spray the inside of the wheels too (between the beads)? You know, where the air gets installed😉.
Thanks!


----------



## Mine'sa66 (Oct 30, 2019)

I would. Make sure that surface is smooth and clean. If you paint that surface and then dismount the tires down the road, that paint may come off and you'll have to sand down and repaint or you will have bead leaks. The tiniest imperfection there will cause a leak. That's why I say make sure that surface is as perfect as you can get it. You'll not see it again until you change tires, but you'll always feel the effects of half-butting the prep there.


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

To answer your question YES the entire rim would be painted when it left the factory. 
The factory paint was a thin and inconsistent full black but usually coved all surfaces.
If the rim has been fully stripped and prepared you should have no issues mounting tires.
We always ask them to use the plastic covers on the mounting tools so the bead doesn't get messed up.
However, once you mount Caps and/or trim rings there is no way to prevent scratching the rim.

If your car was ordered with one of the color-coordinated suggested colors only the outside/face received color.
The first rim shown has clearly been repainted but we take them down to the bare metal. 
The inside of the rim still bore most of the factory black.





























































It's my understanding the same goes for Rally rims as well, they were spayed out if full black then the face was painted/detailed.


----------



## LouCabra (Jul 20, 2015)

Thanks for the info. I’m going to paint the inside of the wheels. The outside will be the two colors for the Rally IIs. I’m going slow too, giving a week between coats and colors to make sure the paint is fully cured. Thanks again!


----------

